# Infrared light in cab to help with dash cam



## MattyMikey (Aug 19, 2015)

Hello. I have a dash cam already that records the front of vehicle and passenger compartment. I got the Falcon Zero F360. A good system but it's built in IR is not great in the cab at night. I was wondering if anyone here has installed a LED IR light to assist with the dark situations. And if so can you mount in front? Also I've seen several online on Amazon like a 48 LED light. Anyone know if this can be plugged into either 9v or USB? I know probably can find converters but want to make sure can handle the output requirements. First choice for me would be to use USB to operate. Any suggestions would be appreciated but please refrain from "search google or Amazon/eBay" as I have done searching but want recommendations from people actually utilizing this. Thanks!


----------



## Beezer (Oct 31, 2015)

Hi. I've had the same situation with IR light for my cam. The stock IR lights are pathetic on it. So, I decided to get a 48 LED IR light from Ebay. Mounted it (semi-hidden) in the console and directed the IR light towards the read cabin area. I powered it using a 5mm-to-USB. Remember, these IR light units are generally DC natively, so the adaptor is the best method because it doesn't require DC-to-AC conversion of power. Does your Falcon Zero have a good wide angle view? I'm looking to get another cam because mine only has 120 degrees at best.


----------



## MattyMikey (Aug 19, 2015)

Thank you for the info. So the cam shows enough of the interior. I can see front passenger if any and the entire back seat and even through the back window. Though it is tinted so not too much detail out the window. The exterior view sees entire front of vehicle but not too much on the sides. So if I was more worried about exterior I would get another camera. This camera is so convenient. So far not one person has inquired even front passengers they just don't notice it is a camera. 

How well does the IR work? Big difference? Can you post a picture of how you have it mounted and where?

Thanks again!


----------



## Paulhale70 (Oct 26, 2015)

Is a dash cam a good investment? 
Newbe here


----------



## Qdog915 (May 16, 2015)

Paulhale70 said:


> Is a dash cam a good investment?
> Newbe here


http://abcnews.go.com/WNT/video/uber-driver-allegedly-beaten-passenger-34924954


----------



## Lepke (Oct 24, 2014)

Paulhale70 said:


> Is a dash cam a good investment?
> Newbe here


For a relatively small amount of money it's a good idea. You're new at this so maybe you don't realize the kind of things you will see on the road and the type of passenger you may have. My dash cam should be here this week but I should have gotten it a year and a half ago.


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

My Falcon F360 will deliver tomorrow. Definite must after some idiot blew through a blinking red light and almost took out myself and passengers


----------



## Lepke (Oct 24, 2014)

MikesUber said:


> My Falcon F360 will deliver tomorrow  Definite must after some idiot blew through a blinking red light and almost took out myself and passengers


I've got the Falcons Zero coming also. My concern is that the mirror may be too dark since I work nights in the suburbs where there's not a lot of street lights.


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

I don't have any window tint but the Falcon does have mirror tint, I don't think it's too obtrusive but if you have dark window tint plus the Falcon tint it may be difficult to see. I currently have an auto dimming rear-view mirror and I think the Falcon will resemble that darkness level


----------



## Deebo (Jun 3, 2015)

i wont drive with out a dash cam. Even if its a cheap 30.00 one from Wally World. Something is better then nothing and if any shenanigans go on, you'll wish you had one.


----------



## Lepke (Oct 24, 2014)

MikesUber said:


> I don't have any window tint but the Falcon does have mirror tint, I don't think it's too obtrusive but if you have dark window tint plus the Falcon tint it may be difficult to see. I currently have an auto dimming rear-view mirror and I think the Falcon will resemble that darkness level


Got the camera today,set it up and tested it tonight. The tint isn't as bad as I expected and was easy to get used to. The video quality is just ok but suites my needs. The audio quality is poor at best. Terrible through the camera, better on the computer but not good.


----------

